# Need help with a feeding routine.



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Feb 8, 2012)

Okay I own a 73 pound 11 month old purebred Nubian, and a 55 pound 9 month old purebred Alpine. Both are does. I don't know if that information will help, but I mind as well put it. We are planning to breed them in the spring. Okay so right now my feeding routine is not working. 

The place I live does not allow hay bales so I have been giving them alfalfa cubes and pellets, with a little grain. They get 7 pounds of the mix a day, and if they empty the bowl I will fill it up. I feel like I am not doing something right, so can I have some of your feeding schedules for information? They are a healthy weight and have shiny coats so I think I'm doing okay. I guess I just want a little order. I may not have barley any goats compared to some of you who have huge herds. I'm not as talented as some of you awesome people are! Can you help me determine what I need to do better, and how much I should feed them? 

Thanks
   xx emmadipstik


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 9, 2012)

what kind of pellets?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you even keep 1 bale of hay at a time? Why do you think your feeding schedule is not good?

I think it would be much better if you could have hay. I know the cubes are compressed hay but I'm not sure that that will be enough for them.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Can you even keep 1 bale of hay at a time? Why do you think your feeding schedule is not good?
> 
> I think it would be much better if you could have hay. I know the cubes are compressed hay but I'm not sure that that will be enough for them.


I agree I would think you could keep one at a time...who knows.


----------



## mama24 (Feb 10, 2012)

You're allowed to have goats, but you're not allowed to have any hay??? That doesn't even make sense. I would try to find out if you're just not allowed to store large amounts and how many bales you are allowed to get at a time. From what I understand, you have to feed goats hay or they get constipated b/c with other things, the fibers aren't long enough.


----------



## kayzee (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's an article about why long fiber (hay, browse, etc.) is important for goats:
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/longfiber06.html 

It made things much more clear for me.  I live on a small lot and buy just two bales of hay at at time.  It's kind of a nuisance, but it keeps me from having to store it.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 15, 2012)

kayzee said:
			
		

> Here's an article about why long fiber (hay, browse, etc.) is important for goats:
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/longfiber06.html
> 
> It made things much more clear for me.  I live on a small lot and buy just two bales of hay at at time.  It's kind of a nuisance, but it keeps me from having to store it.


Good to know.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

Purina makes a feed that has the hay included but I would imagine it's probably hard to find. I know none of the feed stores around me carry it. It's called Noble Goat Lactation High Fiber.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey! I'm sorry I couldn't get replies back to you sooner, just been really busy lately =P

that's*satyrical - That is what I get for my goats. I go to my local D&B Supply Store and they carry lots of goat feed and that is what the store manager recommended. I usually give them 2 cups a day.

kayzee - Good link! I am trying to convince the landowner to allow me 2 or 3 bales at a time, but I'm not sure it will work. I could just buy a big tub and fill that with loose hay that my other farm store sells. And then feed them that little by little.

mama24 - It does sound crazy, but I assure you I am not wacko! She doesn't want the hay sitting around on the land because apparently it makes the land look "messy". I talked to her a few days ago and tried to explain why the goats must have hay but she was very firm about no hay.

ksalvagno - I'm not sure but I will suggest keeping one and keeping it hidden to her. Haha she's gonna get so tired of me. Maybe that'll do the trick! I'm not sure it just seemed very unorganized and whenever I look at other people's feeding schedules it seems as if they have the amount planned exactly out for each goat. That may be just me, but that's what it seems.

20kidsonhill - These are the pellets --> http://www.standleehay.com/ViewProduct.aspx?type=sh&id=ahp and these are the cubes --> http://www.standleehay.com/ViewProduct.aspx?type=sh&id=atmc and this is the grain --> http://goat.purinamills.com/OURPRODUCTS/PRODUCTS/NobleGoatLactationHighFiber/default.aspx

I wil try to get some pictures up tomorrow, of the goats and the feed. Sorry it took me so long to reply! I hope I answered everyone's questions!


----------



## Mills1950 (Feb 24, 2012)

Purina also makes Purina premium alfalfa hay,  comes in white plastic bags.  It includes the longer stems---weighs about 40 lbs , easily stored (hid).   Here it is 12.99 a bag.   I've used it mainly for my horses since here in Texas it's hard to find quality or any hay due to the drought.  They love it.  The only drawback is its somewhat dusty---finely chopped alfalfa not dust.  Guaranteed 17% protein


----------

